# Applying for Employment Visa while on Tourist Visa



## kevin tucker (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,
I am on tourist visa and I have a job with me. 
1. My employer is insisting me to leave the country as his PRO says Employment Visa won't be issued if I am in UAE on tourist Visa. Is it true?
2. Can an Employment visa application be rejected if the candidate is on tourist visa in UAE?
3. Are there any special rules for emirate of Fujairah or some new rules in past few months indicating the same?

The company is a mainland establishment registered in Fujairah.

Kindly let me know at the earliest.


Thanks,

Kev


----------



## pepecik (Sep 5, 2014)

For Sharjah and Dubai you don't have to leave the country. (i think it is also same for Fujairah)

Your company will start the process (paper works). They will get your entry permit (pink paper) and than you will do visa run (you will go to Omman border and than you will come back with your entry permit paper. 

You will do your Medical check and will give finger prints. Thats it


----------



## kevin tucker (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up, pepecik!
I will be able to talk with company PRO now.

At times things get very confusing when it comes to visa. 

With another friend's help...

I got the same answer from AMER CHAT (amer.ae/amerchat.htm), the official call center from DNRD. They also told me to contact on 800 5111 in event of any further queries.


Thank you expatforum.

- Kevin


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

pepecik said:


> Your company will start the process (paper works). They will get your entry permit (pink paper) and than you will do visa run (you will go to Omman border and than you will come back with your entry permit paper.


Not with an Indian passport - it would require obtaining a Visa to enter Oman in advance (yes, even if only doing a visa run as they have to stamp you IN to Oman).

The Oman visa run is really only suitable to those nationalities that can get visa on arrival into Oman.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LesFroggitts said:


> Not with an Indian passport - it would require obtaining a Visa to enter Oman in advance (yes, even if only doing a visa run as they have to stamp you IN to Oman).
> 
> The Oman visa run is really only suitable to those nationalities that can get visa on arrival into Oman.


You are right - almost.
With the Indian passport, cannot travel to Oman by road.
However, if he has the entry permit in hand, he can go to Oman by air, and then return on the same flight without entering Oman.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

rsinner said:


> You are right - almost.
> With the Indian passport, cannot travel to Oman by road.
> However, if he has the entry permit in hand, he can go to Oman by air, and then return on the same flight without entering Oman.


Yep, agree totally with you - but as the advice was to 'go to the border' it was most likely to be interpreted as a road visa run and that would have caused a bit of fun.


----------

